# Got a great holiday tip today!!! OT?NT



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just gotta share this with you guys...
This fellow came into the station today while I was there and left me a tip I never would have expected..... a fresh killt rabbit! Then asked if I liked venison... yup! Says he's gonna drop some steaks n stew meat off on Sunday. MmmmmMmmmmm!


Mr. Bunny is marinating in red wine and sage as we speak. Life is gooooood!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you check the bunny for tire marks ! Run over bunnys are more tender than gunned ones? 
Sorry/ 

manfred Diel


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Since you asked, half hiz head was missing. 

We put ole bugs in a slow oven this afternoon with taters and onions.... 3 hours later the aroma was making us both drool. I think Kim actually snitched about half of it while she was pulling the meat off the bone. He was a delicious bunny, now he's gone


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 17 Dec 2009 08:14 PM 
Since you asked, half hiz head was missing. 

We put ole bugs in a slow oven this afternoon with taters and onions.... 3 hours later the aroma was making us both drool. I think Kim actually snitched about half of it while she was pulling the meat off the bone. He was a delicious bunny, now he's gone



HE HE HE Yummie Bunny stew................


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wait till the Easter Bunny hears about this.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Fluffy.....Fluffy ......Fluffy.....What have you done to Fluffy


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Um, this isn't really a "holiday" thing, unless you celebrate killing wabbits. It isn't really a "tip" thing, unless you are suggesting we all try and find friends who show up with dead animals to give us. 

That being said, I am glad you enjoyed it! I never have had wabbit, and I think the thing that keeps me from trying it is the scene in Back to the Future III where Michael J Fox is trying to eat it but has to keep spitting out lead shot.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

My grandfather used to raise rabbits and cook them. Domestic ones taste different than wild. We always have a venison roast along with turkey at Christmas. Everyone thaought they were eating beef the first time my nephew served it.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

When a customer gives you something extra at work, it's a tip. When somebody hands something to you and says "Merry Christmas!" It's a holiday gift.... combine the two and it's a holiday tip.


Wild rabbit, like wild turkey, is so much better than it's domestic cousin it's hard to describe. Probably because the domestic animals have been bred to grow big faster at the expense of flavor, just like commercial tomatoes. 


I always used to put ground venison in chili, and not tell my (now ex) wife -- as long as she didn't know, she loved that "extra lean burger"... if she saw me put it in, then she'd make nasty comments about "killing Bambi" and refuse to eat it.... I grew up on a farm, we raised and slaughtered animals for food, we hunted, too. Touchy feelly (bunny hugging) city folks who seem to think that meat just magically appears at the supermarket totally baffle me.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

This reminds me of the old joke from when I worked on the tourist railroad....

When running through dairy farms, we used to tell the city folk that dairy cows were deer.... the usual response was "wow! no wonder they cause so much damage to cars when you hit them"

then we had to explain that this is what hamburgers and steak look like BEFORE they get packaged.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

We are having a neighborhood party tonight, and I have three crock pots full of venison stew from a deer I shot the day before thanksgiving. Dressing that carcass was nasty business, but the stew smells great and tastes better


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

First Fluffy







Now Bambi







You guys are terrible. Just Terrible. 

Hey Any of the stew left over? Could you fed x it to me over night.

I never was verry good at hunting. I couldn't hit a cow with a snowshovel.... All I could ever find was deer poop. So I figured I always scared the poop out of them and they ran off.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 21 Dec 2009 11:27 PM 
First Fluffy







Now Bambi







You guys are terrible. Just Terrible. 



There's room for all God's creatures... right beside the mashed potatoes.

---- Actually, i'd have to VERY hungry before I'd even consider groundhog, possum, or bear. Escargo is just gross, and calimari is sorta like eating old rubber bands...However, tree rat is really very, very good when stewed with tomatoes, potatoes, pearl onions, and zucchini or okra.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well then I guess road kill fits your menu also. Yikes. Later RJD


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 22 Dec 2009 02:49 PM 
Well then I guess road kill fits your menu also. Yikes. Later RJD 
Nope, only brought 'road kill' home twice, both my own. Once was a grouse that was too dumb to move, until he tried to fly just as I straddled him and got his stupid head knocked off. The other was a button buck that ran into the side of the car and broke both front legs so we had to put it down. 


Be stupid to waste those two, the grouse didn't have a bruise, and the deer, well 1. since the game commish doesn't pick them up anymore, 'cause it "costs too much" it would be rather rude to leave a deer to rot in somebody's front yard. and 2. Might as well get something for the $300 worth of damage to the car.

Obvious practicality generally trumps "what might other people think" around here.... I've met entirely too many people who simply DON'T think, and sometimes 'don't have the sense God gave a turnip', either


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Ground hogs are good eats. Jus stew em like ya would a tree rat.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ground Hog?

Now we're talking Fluffy, Bambi and Puxatauny Phil. 

Where does it end?









I'm eating egg plant tonight!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 22 Dec 2009 06:09 PM 
Ground Hog?

Now we're talking Fluffy, Bambi and Puxatauny Phil. 

Where does it end?









I'm eating egg plant tonight!










OH NO!!!!! NOT "EGGY"!?!?!?!?!?


----------

